# Atlantic Technology PB-235 Powered Soundbar Review Discussion Thread



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=11410&w=m[/img]*Atlantic Technology PB-235 Powered Soundbar*

Atlantic Technology has released the PowerBar 235 (PB-235), its first powered soundbar featuring H-PAS technology. It includes some convenient features and surprisingly deep bass for its size. The manufacturer even advertises that you don’t need to add a subwoofer for great sound. Wait, what? Try telling anyone here at HTS there’s no need for a subwoofer! But are they right? In the realm of powered soundbars it is definitely quite a beast. Check out the review for more details!

Read The Full Review


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Great review, Peter. I read about this sound bar and wondered if it really did meet expectations, so to speak. Your conclusion is a wonderful wrap on where it stands in possible equipment purchases.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Peter! :T

To be honest, I have never contemplated a sound bar, but that is because I do not have a floor space or WAF restraint. :bigsmile:

If I did, it sounds like this unit would be a great way to go...


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks guys. I had not really contemplated a soundbar either for the same reasons. I'm curious to shop around now though, as our living room TV could use a sound upgrade and WAF is an issue in that case. I'm also very interested in hearing the other AT speakers with H-PAS.


----------

